

Scratch: Programming for all - mbrubeck
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3686

======
igrekel
Here is the original communications of the acm article:
[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/11/48421-scratch-
programm...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/11/48421-scratch-programming-
for-all/fulltext)

I've mentioned it before but I am a big fan of scratch, I showed it to my
nieces (my own kids are too young) ad they showed it to their cousins and
started a game contest to see who could build the coolest game.

The fact that you program by assembling blocks makes that whole idea of
understanding error messages and dealing with syntax errors much easier than
when I started programming.

The result are usually 2d animation programs, in the case of nephews and
nieces: games. These programs have a look much like the flash games they like
to play online, I believe that also has a positive effect. I like the fact
they went from being "passive" computer and internet users to being much more
active.

